# IUI gonal f injections



## cathbcdf (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm currently on gonal f and suprecur injections,  having bad side effects like muscles pain and feeling sick.
Anybody out there having similar effects, or know how to ease the symptoms.

Cath x


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi
I had 2 cycles on Gonal f. Can only answer for all the cramps. A hot water bottle helped. Also I have a fertility yoga CD that doing daily seemed to ease it. Basic side twists, and cat stretches and inversions to get blood flow.
Hope it eases up once you stop the injections.
Good luck

Nat x


----------



## cathbcdf (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for the advice, hope it does ease when I stop the injections.

Thanks 

Cath x


----------



## cathbcdf (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi stopped gonal f and suprecur 7 days ago still have side effects of muscle and joint aches.
Cath x


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

I took Gonal F, and had cramps and trouble breathing.  I took 112.5 for two days before my trigger shot.  Not much, but I definitely felt the effects.


----------

